# Kessil Alternatives For Nano?



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Kessil makes great lights, you certainly get what you pay for but I do not need that high of a quality LED(s) nor do I need a variable pot for the blue spectrum. The thing I like about their units are form factor, they are small for their output and spread. 

This is the tank I need it for, its just a 5 gallon tall. Right now I have the factory lighting arm with a rectangular square over the top that I have added additional LEDs to but I find it to be an eyesore. If I could only have the light higher, and coming from a smaller point of focus.


----------



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

Probably be able to just do a par38 over it with a goosneck


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

It would have to be an LED unit, plants do not grow well under halogen spectrum.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Par 38 is the lamp size/shape/reflector style... they are available in a wide assortment of spectrums, incandescent, halogen, led, possibly cfl if memory serves

They are also available as different sizes, par16 having a reflector about the size of a golf ball, up to par 64 that is about the size of a dinner plate


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

LED Flood Light 9W Dark Bronze 50W equivalent

just need to find something like this in a color temp and beam angle to suit...


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I ordered a PAR30 LED bulb on eBay for $12 rated @ 18W if I need to I will bump it up to a PAR38. I made sure to get cool white, and 60 degrees instead of the 120 degree angle version. 

Now to find a light fixture....or parts I already have a gooseneck I need an anchor clamp.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Teebo said:


> I ordered a PAR30 LED bulb on eBay for $12 rated @ 18W if I need to I will bump it up to a PAR38. I made sure to get cool white, and 60 degrees instead of the 120 degree angle version.
> 
> Now to find a light fixture....or parts I already have a gooseneck I need an anchor clamp.


There are two meanings of PAR. For the screw in bulb type, PAR means this:
What does PAR mean in light bulbs?

Parabolic aluminized reflector (*PAR*) 38 bulbs control *light* more precisely. They produce about four times the concentrated *light* intensity of general service A shape incandescents, and are used in recessed and track *lighting*. Like all *light* bulbs, the 30 value represents the diameter of the bulb in 1⁄8 of an inch.

*PAR38 LED Light Bulbs | PAR 38 LED | EarthLED.com*

So PAR 30 or 38 bulbs are bulb diameter.

Bump: I'm looking at Aquasky LED's now.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool tank. Where do I get one? Thx.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

So if I find the reflector to be not wide enough I will go up to a PAR38. Thanks!

This tank is a Marineland Contour 5 gallon, they cost about $60


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I am so getting one ☺

I've been using a 18w CFL in a ZooMed Single Deep Dome fixture for a couple of years now over a 5g cylinder, no complaints at ~ $20 total.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

OVT said:


> I am so getting one ☺


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1028737-5g-tall-dirted-low-tech-jungle.html

*This is what I came up with so far, but I do not like the socket mount...I will see what I can do to clean it up. Then to find a glass clamp*


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Still waiting on that bulb to arrive...but I mounted that socket bracket to the gooseneck and found a threaded rivet type fastener at the hardware store with flush ends on both side that helped clean the appearance out over a non-symmetrical nut and bolt. The wiring will not fit in the gooseneck because the shielding is too thick so I will solder a different cable to those wires before they enter the tube. I found these glass shelf brackets on eBay and they arrived from China within a week...unlike that bulb. I will use one to mount the other end of the gooseneck to the rear of my tank.*


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*I am getting closer, I need to cleanup the wiring connection with some solder and heatshrink still. *










*I used a washer to mount the shelf clamp to, worked out great!*










*This 18W 60-degree floodlight was too bright and I think even the 14W will be too bright. I am glad I did not go with the PAR38, even though it consumes only 18W the lumen output is much higher than the LED COB lights you can buy from China.* 










*I had this COB around to temporarily use, it is equivalent to all the LEDs I stuck on the factory lighting hood but it is probably only 9-12W. I ordered a 15W version to see if I can get the lighting I want, it may not be bright enough for me still @ 15W yet the 14W floodlight may be too much. I do like the way the light is more centralized from this COB though so I will continue this route.*


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

as a diy led maker i came to conclusion long ago that kessil make lights for, us not the tank. same with ada. 

that's why i still wanna buy one eventually..


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Ya but with features I do not need....this worked just as good in my opinion for the cost.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Furthering this search, I have so far found the best results with a 15W PAR20. From left to right I have a 15W bulb that uses 5 LED pods (casts a hotspot in my tank), then I have a COB light that is believed to be 15W but does not seem as bright as my other 15W bulbs so I ordered another one I know is 15W I am still waiting for...that aside it casts a much better light than the first bulb, the reflector keeps an equal light intensity across the tank. I used it for a while, then I ordered that larger PAR20 on the right which is certainly "up to par" with my 15W bulbs lol. Now I am using this PAR20 in favor over the middle bulb pictured.* 










*I think the heatsink is taller because the COB light has the LEDs closer together creating more of a hotspot to deal with:*


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Any pictures of the lights illuminating the tank? I'm looking for the same thing. Single bulb or pendent style light for my tank which is a 12" cube. I want enough light without bumping up to high light. I am just getting back into the hobby and not ready to start messing around with CO2 and ferts.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*


Nubster said:



Any pictures of the lights illuminating the tank? I'm looking for the same thing. Single bulb or pendent style light for my tank which is a 12" cube. I want enough light without bumping up to high light. I am just getting back into the hobby and not ready to start messing around with CO2 and ferts.

Click to expand...

Yeah sure, but it does not do much justice so I did not bother. 










A (15W) - This photo is hard to see the 'hot spot' but there is also a lot of light pollution too with these:










B (12W) - Less light pollution, and greater concentration of the wattage I really liked this COB:










C (15W) - This PAR20 is the winner so far, not really any brighter but a slightly more narrow beam which is kind of surprising:







*


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice build!!

I can definitely tell the difference between A and the rest. B and C have less shadows and substrate is better illuminated.

Where did you purchase the 15W PAR 20 bulb?


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you - I found the bulb on eBay, type in "15W LED PAR20" just make sure you select the right socket and color temp.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

This one looks like a winner to me. Two bulbs for $21 shipped in 6000-6500k. I assume that they use a standard light fixture?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-Par20-...059532?hash=item3d1018b44c:g:8h0AAOSwzhVWqZGC


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Yup that link is exactly what you want!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet. Guess I'll order it. I need to figure out a fixture but no hurry. I have a clip on LED for now but I want something that will hang above the tank a bit higher to allow for some taller plants. I'm planning on planting the filter so my clip on won't work because it is too short.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I made a custom planter to go in my rear sump, then made an opening in the cover for the fern to grow through. This works in the same way you need, I get better light back there now.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Always looking to improve my lighting, I ordered another PAR30 lamp this time in 14W and 10W. Even the 10W was too sharp of a beam...if I feel like experimenting more I will try another PAR30 in 120-degree instead of these 60-degree versions I have been ordering. My 15W PAR20 is still dominating here. *


----------

